# Blasts rock US embassy in Yemen



## CougarKing (17 Sep 2008)

Al Qaeda at work again?



> There has been a series of explosions and heavy gunfire close to the US embassy in the Yemeni capital, San'a.
> 
> *A double car bomb attack on the US embassy in Yemen has killed at least 16 people, including civilians and Yemeni security guards, Yemeni officials say. *
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Sep 2008)

According to this, likely - shared with the usual disclaimer....

*US embassy in Yemen targeted in complex assault*
Jane Novak, Long War Journal, 17 Sept 08 9:14 AM 
Article link


> Yemeni security forces repelled a complex attack on the US embassy in the capital of Sana'a. More than sixteen were killed after terrorists detonated multiple bombs then launched a ground attack in an attempt to breach the compound.
> 
> The attack begun after several bombs were detonated just outside the embassy. The terrorists then ambushed the first responders by using pre-positioned snipers. The terrorists were wearing uniforms of Yemeni security forces and driving what appeared to be police cars, which enabled them to get close to the heavily fortified compound.
> 
> ...



Maybe because of this?


> 31 Aug 2008 02:05:47 GMT - Yemeni police have arrested Khaled Abdulnabi.  Yemeni police have arrested a leader of the Islamic Jihad movement in the southern province of Abyan following a five-year search.  A leading figure of Yemen's Islamic Jihad, Khaled Abdul Nabi was captured outside his house in the city of Ja'ar in Abyan late on Friday after police followed a suspicious car that came to his house....



More on links


----------



## daftandbarmy (17 Sep 2008)

Wow. Well done to the US & Yemeni guard force. Sounds like it was a full on nightmare.

An attack THAT complex must have left a trail of some kind in the Int world. It will be interesting to see what turns up during the 'hot pursuit'.

Tally Ho chaps....


----------



## CougarKing (19 Sep 2008)

An unfortunate loss.  Apparently the victims in the attack included an American student and her husband, IIRC.



> (CNN) -- *Eighteen-year-old Susan El-Baneh and her husband of three weeks died holding hands, her brother said, victims of a terrorist attack Wednesday on the U.S. Embassy in Yemen.
> The Lackawanna, New York, native, a high school senior, had gone to the Arabian Peninsula country a month ago for an arranged marriage. She and her husband were in the waiting area of the U.S. Embassy in Sanaa, trying to find out the procedure to bring her spouse back to the United States. Susan El-Baneh was the only American killed in the attack.*
> 
> Some of El-Baneh's family members, who had traveled from Lackawanna with her for the wedding, heard the blasts of the coordinated terrorist attack echo through the city's walls.
> ...


----------



## Yrys (26 Jan 2009)

'Gunshots' at US embassy in Yemen, BBC News, Monday, 26 January 2009








Gunmen have opened fire at a checkpoint outside the US embassy in Yemen's capital, 
Sanaa, Yemeni officials say. They say three men carried out the attack in a car, and 
were later arrested. No injuries were reported.

Hours earlier, the US embassy said it had received a threat about a potential attack in 
"the foreseeable future". US officials urged American nationals to exercise caution in 
the Arab country that has previously witnessed attacks by militants on Western interests.

"Gunmen in a car fired at the police in a neighbourhood close to the embassy," a security 
official told AFP news agency. "Security forces chased them and managed to stop the car. 
Three gunmen who were in the car were arrested," he said.

Last September, at least 16 people were killed in a double car-bomb attack on the US 
embassy in Yemen, which Washington said bore all the hallmarks of al-Qaeda.

The militant organisation has long used Yemen as a haven and has often been blamed 
by the Yemeni government for attacks on Western targets in the country. 


Country profile: Yemen, October 2008


----------

